
Putting a dollar value on one of oil’s biggest subsidies: military protection - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2018/9/21/17885832/oil-subsidies-military-protection-supplies-safe
======
JPKab
Interesting, and an added conclusion is that US taxpayers subsidize all of
Europe and Asia since oil is a globally priced, fungible commodity.

